# Swimming Pools on Skyscrapers



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

Post pics of some pools on skyscrapers in your city.

Here are some from 1 George Street in Singapore (taken by babystan03)

1.








2.








3.









Its not on the rooftop, but is located within a void, 'cut-out' from the building's volume:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Hong Kong US7 will have one - at approximately 480m above sea level.


----------



## BrizzyChris (Sep 11, 2002)

OMG, that last one in Singapore is awesome! That has got to be one of the coolest pools I have ever seen.


----------



## pflo777 (Feb 27, 2003)

do you have a picture of the whole building?
the parking decks seem to go upt quite high


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, I want one too 

That's awesome!


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

The Regal Hotel in Hong Kong's got one on the top floor - think it's on the 31st floor.


----------



## babystan03 (Jun 10, 2003)

Skyscrapers beside the pool...

1.








2.


----------



## DUBAI (Aug 24, 2004)

Well it isnt built yet...

but it does have a swiming pool very close to the top:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Hopewell Center, Hong Kong *










The swimming pool on the roof was meant to diffuse the cigaratte-looking building's fung shui problems.


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Lol I never realised that :d


----------



## spongeg (May 1, 2006)

this hotel in Durban south africa wimming pool on the roof 



















this is another one that has a swimming pool on the 32nd storey - also in durban


----------



## Skyman (Jan 4, 2006)

It's amazing


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

I know there are a couple in Chicago, but I can only find this,


----------



## c0kelitr0 (Jul 6, 2005)

most residential buildings in Makati have one...


----------



## Chevin (Apr 9, 2006)

RafflesCity said:


> Post pics of some pools on skyscrapers in your city.
> 
> Its not on the rooftop, but is located within a void, 'cut-out' from the building's volume:


HK have alot of these in flats, my sister lives in a flat like that and the pool is also outside and quite high up..


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

spongeg said:


> this hotel in Durban south africa wimming pool on the roof
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Both of these are Holiday Inn hotel towers and the first one Holiday Inn North beach has 2 glass pannels at the botom of the pool which look straight down 28floors and from street level you can actually see people swimming in the sky


----------



## Vanman (May 19, 2004)

The 44st Melville in Vancouver will have a outdoor/rooftop pool when its completed over looking Coal Harbour.

















Under Construction:


----------



## staff (Oct 23, 2004)

There's one on the Ritz-Carlton in Hong Kong (not very high up though).


----------



## markcode (Sep 12, 2005)

RafflesCity said:


> .


what a beautiful sight...absolutely amazing!!! 

:eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Harbour Plaza Swimming Pool, *HUNG HOM, HONG KONG*









Located in this building:









My dad actually works there now....

Anyways, I bring you ... the *MOTHER OF ALL SWIMMING POOLS!* 
(It beats even the view from the Singapore swimming pool pic posted by Raffles City)

*BEHOLD*


----------



## Newcastle Guy (Jul 8, 2005)

Theyre amazing! Especially that one cut out into the building!


----------



## Tyson (May 2, 2006)

The one cut into the side of the building looks cool! I don't remember where it is but I once saw a building were the pool was on the roof and part of the pool hung out over the side of the building. It had clear floor so you could see the street below and people on the street could see whoever was swimming. It wasn't a super tall building though. I'll try find a pic or something...



Edit: I think it might be this one. The Adelphi Hotel in Melbourne. Not a very tall building I always thought it was taller than that, but an interesting pool on top anyway. Be awesome if someone in say Dubai stuck a pool out over the edge of a 200m+ scraper. I'm other cities in the world have pools like this somewhere...


----------



## Car L (May 5, 2005)

Four Seasons Hotel, Hong Kong









I think that is a swimming pool there, isn't?

__________________
Buildings that don't get posted often (HK) Part I Part II Part III 
Artistic decorations inside and outside of the buildings


----------



## warmaster08876 (May 26, 2006)

Skybean said:


> Regal, Hong Kong


That is really georgeous, imagine having that pool near you, must be a fortune to live there.


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Castle_Bravo said:


> In which building is this pool?? In one of the Union Square buildings??
> BTW:
> 
> 
> ...


The building is One George Street, just completed and mainly offices. The pool is used by the gym, which also owns the pools atop OUB Centre and Capital Tower nearby. 



DamienK said:


> I have a question. What is this building actually used for? It's the SingTel building, correct? Is it one of those telephone exchanges or is it actually offices?


I think both, wierd building, never knew what its used for. But I do know it is not your typical office.


----------



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

Wezza said:


> How about your own personal pool in the Q1 penthouse on the Gold Coast, Australia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:eek2:


----------



## honwai1983 (Dec 24, 2005)

Car L said:


> Four Seasons Hotel, Hong Kong
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful picture taken from IFC 2.

The 59/F of Four Seasons Place (Four Seasons Hotel is lower tower) has health club inclubing swimming pool. 
Swimming pool of Four Seasons hotel located at 6/F


----------



## CULWULLA (Sep 11, 2002)

the 5m swimming pool on lev74 of Q1's penthouse is highest in Australia at 217m high.









4th level from roof>









on the roof of this 23storey unit block in Sydney. the swimming pool overhangs roof


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Swimmingpools on the top of Skyscrapers are the best pools of the world.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Swimming pools on Skyscrapers rock!!!


----------



## Dave H (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry I don't have a picture, but the John Hancock Center features a swimming pool on the 44th level. I'll try to find one.


----------



## billyandmandy (Jun 6, 2006)

swimming pools on top of skysccrapers... WHAT MORE CAN A PERSON WANT?


----------



## billyandmandy (Jun 6, 2006)

swimming pools on top of skyscrapers... WHAT MORE CAN A PERSON WANT? :applause: :cheers:


----------

